# need advice for eq config for outlaw audio 976



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

i have the dv84 as my fronts an two of the PL-28II as centers does anyone know whats the best config for outlaws 976 eq for the left right an centers each has a two shelves and eight bands setting an its a bit confusing for me since i dont know what shelve a an b are for an how to configure them do they work as a high an low cut or a booster an whats the best q setting the default 2.9 or 4.8 or a mix of both please help if anyone has advise on this


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi dreadknot,

Proper equalization requires measurements of the speakers (using something like REW) to determine any deficiencies in frequency response that equalization could potentially address. Or lacking that, a frequency response measurement from a test review that someone performed (you might search “[insert name and model of speaker] review.” It’s something that can be done “long distance” via the internet.

BTW, post your questions once, in the proper forum section. Please stop posting the same question in multiple forums. It’s in the Rules.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

